# Hornet's 09 Nationals Run Down



## USNarcher

Hey Hornet....Thank You from all of us that couldn't make it. You did a great job reporting.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Alright....now let the REAL rundown begin :

Hinky and I rolled into the Burg around Noon on Tues....we got our gear ready and headed straight to the practice range. Who do I see there pounding arrows.... 

StihlPro... I go over and say hey and he goes in the wallet and hands over his $$$ for Hornet's Put Up or Shut Up Match.

Now most don't know that this match came to be because of him...actually only 4 for of us knew that. Hinky, myself, StihlPro and the man that won the bowl...yep SP that is who I was talking about when I posted that response to you on FaceBook  Well we shot a bit on the practice range together.......and I shot a squirrel...inside joke :chortle: Then MoparMatty, X Hunter and I went out to the Blue Course and shot a half.

I thought I was gonna loose a crispy for sure this week.....that dag on syrup sucker was on fire and he shot his best half EVER with a 272 

Then it was off to dinner at the "Garden" with Hinky, Matty, Bobby P, and Diane Watson....it was Hinky's Birthday so we had to go someplace decent  

Now I will say that if Hinky comes to your house....be sure you don't have new toilet seat covers...:zip:


Now we did have a little bit of an emergency....it seems that Hinky doesn't really know how to setup a Hoyt to the best of it's ability  We had to find a bowpress...and fast that VE was all out of whack :doh: But after the scores he shot yesterday and Sat I think he is getting close :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Here are some pics from our practice round....

Check out this crazy bug by the way.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Some of you may remember a thread a while back in which someone was talking about a kid that was drawing his bow in a crazy unsafe manner.....

the last pic is the kid in question....and his mother....the woman in the pic made him look like he drew the bow correctly  and before anyone says anything....they were spoken to by the powers that be about their unsafe drawing and last I heard they were rather ticked off when they found out they wouldn't be able to shoot if things weren't changed


----------



## Brown Hornet

Day 1 pics 

Now...Day 1 was a great day...other then ONE arrow :zip:

We got to the range about 7:40 or so and the practice range was FULL....I made the decision right then that I wouldn't shoot ONE practice arrow all week  

So I hung around talking to everyone and getting loose....while I walking around I ran into BowGod....the first thing he wanted to know was what target I was on? I had no clue as I was on the way over to the board to check....on the way to the target after the Anthem....I run into him again.

Man I wish I had taken a pic of the look on his face when he found out we were on the same target :chortle: It was freakin' PRICELESS....it was so good that Jenny thought long and hard about taking her bow back to the car and just following us around.

on a side note.....EVERYONE in this forum knows good and well that BG has been trying to hunt Hornet down for the past year and go toe to toe....well he got his chance and let it be known.....he got worked....and on top of that....he didn't give me a crispy


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Some of you may remember a thread a while back in which someone was talking about a kid that was drawing his bow in a crazy unsafe manner.....
> 
> the last pic is the kid in question....and his mother....the woman in the pic made him look like he drew the bow correctly  and before anyone says anything....they were spoken to by the powers that be about their unsafe drawing and last I heard they were rather ticked off when they found out they wouldn't be able to shoot if things weren't changed




WOW now that I see that one full sized, that actually looks like it hurts. Maybe I should have offered to let him shoot my bow for the week:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Brown Hornet

*More Day 1 pics*

Here are some target pics....

the first one is a 50....I think that Loper and I shot 

The other is the first bunny we shot....yes that arrow that was THE FIRST ONE out on that target ALL DAY.....

I don't remember who shot it out :noidea:....

but Bowgod had yellow nocks, vanes and wraps :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

More day 1 Pics


----------



## Brown Hornet

Bowgod trying to figure out where he can get some more "Protein" :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I am still salty about shooting 3 Xs on this 80 at 80, 70 and 60 then shooting a stupid 4 @ 9:00 from 50 :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Some target pics


----------



## Brown Hornet

The last of the on course pics from Day 1


----------



## Brown Hornet

NOW....for those that don't know....Moparmatty had a bit of a mishap on Day 1....

That ain't a jock strap he has on folks :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

After shooting we decided to all go to Hooter's to have some wings and a few coldies....and Hinky's Birthday some how continued. But at Hooter's they don't celebrate birthday's the same way they do at other places....:wink: Some of these are kind of blurry because it's hard to take a good pic when you are laughing as hard as I was 

We tried to get Thong Dancer a Hooter's outfit....but things didn't work out...I think that may be a good thing ukey:

Oh yeah....we had a VIP entrance in the back of the hotel....but for some reason when we would come in after a certain time....the stupid door was always locked. Well Matty and Booby P took care of that :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well we didn't get Thong Dancer in a Hooter's outfit....

but after dinner it we went to get some beer and then it was poker time....while we were getting beer....Young Jedi and Thong Dancer went swimming.....TD gets out and it turned into the Swami :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

USNarcher said:


> Hey Hornet....Thank You from all of us that couldn't make it. You did a great job reporting.


Thanks buddy....it was my pleasure. One of the reasons I got a BlackBerry was so I could keep everyone on AT in the loop :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31

Looks like a good time. Thanks for your support as well.


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Day 2*

Alright....time for some Day 2 pics. 

Now Day 2 was an up and down day....I scored ok for me...actually shooting a PB but honestly I didn't feel that I really shot that well. But I had a pretty good group.....I got back on my lefty train. Every round but 3 that I have shot this year has had a lefty in my group. 

How I got a Syrup Sucker in my group I don't know....had one 3 days in a row....that must have been Pinto's doing....


----------



## Brown Hornet

More Day 2 pics


----------



## Brown Hornet

Now I was shocked by this sight....I thought Syrup Suckers drank SYRUP not Gatorade


----------



## Brown Hornet

Here are a few of Rattleman behind the string and Rick Wills


----------



## Brown Hornet

Day 2


----------



## Brown Hornet

My man and TheShooters dad putting in work


----------



## Brown Hornet

I don't know who shot this group....but some one had to be pissed with a 12 :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

After the round was complete.......while I was getting scores from everyone to update AT....I finally got to meet jbird 

Actually I met him on Tues but I didn't get a pic then :wink:

Sticky and Bowgod wondering what the heck is going on with their scores....Sticky just needed his buddy in his group :wink:


Young Jedi, Hinky and MoparMatty


----------



## Brown Hornet

This guy really loved his LSU Tigers


----------



## Brown Hornet

and yes Rob...the boys do actually do some work in the trailer when you aren't around. Thanks Chad 

jbird spotting for Hunter...and Mike Leiter. 

Someone want to tell me WHY he is shooting....those there know who I am talking about :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Jeff Fabry is a heck of a shot...no wonder he has won Vegas in AMFSL....I watched him shoot better groups at 50 then 70% of the people I know 

Bobby P working on his new stash


----------



## Brown Hornet

alright that's enough for now...Day 3-5 will come tomorrow


----------



## mullligan

*pic*



Brown Hornet said:


> alright that's enough for now...Day 3-5 will come tomorrow


Can't wait to see pics of the awards.


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> This guy really loved his LSU Tigers


It should be pointed out that the 2 VE's in that one pic (yeah the ones with the side bars on backward) took 1st, and second in the young adult freestyle class. 
And the blue fusion one is rocking some SIXX STRINGS:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

mullligan said:


> Can't wait to see pics of the awards.


Ya better hope someone else post them. Hinky and I rolled out WAY before the awards started. We left at 2:00.... I was home by 5:30


----------



## JayMc

Brown Hornet said:


> This guy really loved his LSU Tigers



Sounds like good people to me :dontknow:

Geaux tigers!!!


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> NOW....for those that don't know....Moparmatty had a bit of a mishap on Day 1....
> 
> That ain't a jock strap he has on folks :chortle:


Way to kick a man when he's down! 

He does have nice form though. :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Great job Buddy, it was like an instant replay of the first couple of days.. the bucket at Hooters..   I'm bringin video next year.. :zip: :chortle:

Yer right, I needed you to kick my @$$ a couple of days, but I gotta start out better on Day 1 to pull that off next time.. :lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Moparmatty said:


> Boy that guy has nice form! :chortle:


Ask Jen.. she has about 40 pics of you as Hornet was speed shootin with her camera while you were playin with the Stingers..  :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

JayMc said:


> Sounds like good people to me :dontknow:
> 
> Geaux tigers!!!


He was one of the Cajun Contingent as I came to call them.. they threw a party one night that was not to be rivaled.. almost got washed outta PA that evening, but the party made up for it..


----------



## Rattleman

Great posts Mr. Hornet and great shooting also.


----------



## Stihlpro

Excellent thread BH and the pics are great.........Thanks for taking so many and keeping everyone updated on our status all weekend. It was a great shoot and if it was there again next week I would be all over it! :teeth:


----------



## JawsDad

Moparmatty said:


> Way to kick a man when he's down!
> 
> He does have nice form though. :chortle:


Matty, I now know why I had to be in Dallas intead of up there for Nats.. If you and I were there together, we would certainly have tilted the earth on a different axis.. And, there certainly would be no 4 wide shooting with us on the line... :becky:

As for the mishap, not sure what to say there... Don't ask, don't tell I guess.. :noidea: :zip: :bolt:


----------



## Moparmatty

Brown Hornet said:


> Moparmatty....what a great guy...thanks for all the laughs and two and a half great rounds of shooting together. You now officially have a spot in my ultimate group of people to shoot with :darkbeer:


Thanks Hornet! :thumb:

I happy to toe the line with you whenever possible. You're at the top of my list of people to shoot with. We had a great time on our three and a half trips out onto the ranges. 

If things work out I'm gonna try and get to Lancaster's in January and the Hill Billy Shoot. I make no promises though.


----------



## Moparmatty

JawsDad said:


> Matty, I now know why I had to be in Dallas intead of up there for Nats.. If you and I were there together, we would certainly have tilted the earth on a different axis.. And, there certainly would be no 4 wide shooting with us on the line... :becky:
> 
> As for the mishap, not sure what to say there... Don't ask, don't tell I guess.. :noidea: :zip: :bolt:


There was more than just me there to help tilt the earth anyways. So you being there wouldn't have made that much of a difference.

As for the wardrobe malfunction, I was attacked by a rabbid badger. :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Moparmatty said:


> I was attacked by a rabbid badger. :zip:


Is that worse than the bird that got Hinky? :noidea:  :zip:


----------



## nanayak

Brown Hornet said:


> Well I have been back since yesterday....and I am now all rested back up for the most part.....I have all 350 pics resized and ready to roll
> 
> 
> 
> nanayak...thanks for all the cool refreshing adult beverages when we were done shooting everyday :darkbeer:


Hornet help yerself Darling....
My coolers are usually stocked.... and iced.... unlike some others.... :zip::set1_rolf2:



Brown Hornet said:


> This guy really loved his LSU Tigers


That's Jack, one of the Cajuns... he has an interesting story behind the custom paint job... 



Moparmatty said:


> Way to kick a man when he's down!
> 
> He does have nice form though. :chortle:


Matty... you had the attention of the all the women... :becky::wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

nanayak said:


> Matty... you had the attention of the all the women... :becky::wink:


My plan kinda worked then. Only downfall was that none of the ladies came over for a visit.


----------



## nanayak

Moparmatty said:


> My plan kinda worked then. Only downfall was that none of the ladies came over for a visit.



So I'll let the Cajun Ladies mob you when yer at full draw next time...


----------



## JawsDad

Moparmatty said:


> There was more than just me there to help tilt the earth anyways. So you being there wouldn't have made that much of a difference.
> 
> As for the wardrobe malfunction, I was attacked by a rabbid badger. :zip:


actually, you've got a ways to go to catch me on the maximum density scale.. :wink:


----------



## itchyfinger

Awesome pics Hornet! Glad I had you covered even though I was not there!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well it's time for some pics from Day 3....the animal round 

The practice range was FULL every morning as you can see in these pics.....and that's why I decided to not shoot at all in the morning. 

Hi Hinky :wave:

Bikerscum and Rainman

Yankee sporting rocking the Easton gear


----------



## Brown Hornet

CherryJuice trying not to make a mess with a new bottle of Woody's 

Master Dee warming up 

DeadX on the range.....it was good to see you again Steve


----------



## Brown Hornet

We all know CHPro is known for loving his ice cream.....but those of us that have shot with him also know him for his "colors" 

Itchy here is the Ultra I was telling you about....

The King right before he hit burnt down the animal range


----------



## Brown Hornet

I think this was my BIGGEST miss of the day....and MoparMatty's first dot of the day 

Some animal targets....and the first one that we all hit at the same time....:thumb: 

These are the world's largest squirrels :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

More animal round pics.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hopefully those of you that haven't shot an animal round have an idea now what the targets are like now :wink:

and by the way....those white dots all over Mopar are gnats


----------



## Brown Hornet

Matt was telling someone about ole Hornet and his reporting and picture taking....then they look up and there I am taking their pic


----------



## Brown Hornet

Speed racer himself :chortle: Slow down Randy :wink:

Rattleman in action 

That's the smile of an archer having a good time :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Rick Wills spotting arrows for his group 

Bobby P finishing up on the last target


----------



## Brown Hornet

Mike trying to talk me into buying a new Pro Tuner :chortle: Don't you know I am the one that talks everyone into buying stuff :wink:

Is it just me or does Bowgod remind you of E.T in this pic :chortle:

Alex, Sticky and I after the animal round :darkbeer:

DeadX shooting another X :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

random pics before and during the Pro AM


----------



## Brown Hornet

More Pro AM pics...thanks Sticky :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

More Pro AM pics

Yes that's me rocking the South-Paaw rally cap.


----------



## Brown Hornet

The last of the Pro AM pics....

now I did forget my camera in the hotel when we went to dinner....and boy do I wish I didn't.....Hinky took us to this place to get cheese steaks...and did we ever get cheese steaks. They were VERY tasty. Not only were they tasty but HUGE....Matty and Hinky took on the 24" cheese steak 

Hinky tapped out....but Matty finished his off in about 12-15 mins :faint:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Oh wait a sec....I just remembered that I did get some pics on my BlackBerry of the subs 

We ate them at the bowling alley....then rolled a couple games. Hinky had the high and rolled a PB of a 219 :clap:

as you can see in the first pic....we had to strap that sucker in the back seat.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinky and his sub....he threw in the flag but he did get about 18" of his down the hatch :thumb:


----------



## Kstigall

I see you took your coach with you...............


----------



## Brown Hornet

Day 4....field round #2 for most of us.


----------



## Brown Hornet

More pre round pics....


----------



## Brown Hornet

More foggy pre round pics.....


----------



## Brown Hornet

CherryJuice...Rodger Willet....RSW......Samantha Neal.....Sticky, Bowgod and Bowgods Girls


----------



## Brown Hornet

Timmy Ewers ready to go put the BHFS class out of reach :wink:

Bowgod getting his stretch on....this caption could be so much better but I will leave it alone :chortle:

Good ole' Vic Mathews is from Va and a guy that I have shot indoors with for about 12 years. He is now 80ish now and can't make an entire round but he came and shot what he could. On Sat he decided to go fishing....Cousin Dave and I were trying to get him to go shoot and let us go fishing instead 

Dave and some of the rest of our normal morning crew...Shooter and his better half 

Steven Stark is getting back to shooting the scores that he shot when he was a kid.....if he keeps practicing he could be a force next year for sure. :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Rainman is now an official member of the Rusty Tuner Club 

Hinky heading off to his target.....


----------



## Brown Hornet

Now Sat I had a great group....myself, Matty, Rick Wills and a Blowie from the midwest 

I had a good day...shot a PB....but it started out rather bad actually. While waiting for the journey to the first target....my bow was sitting in the ProPod and got knocked over :doh: I thought nothing of it really, picked it up and knocked the mud off the cam and sight bar....then headed to target #12 

When we got to the target it was the 80 yd WU...and boy were we glad that we had about a 20 min wait because you could barely see the target because of all the fog 

Well with about 5 mins or so until it was time to start I finished stretching and grabbed my bow to draw it back a few times to get the drawing muscles loose  When I drew it back the last time I looked through the peep and into the scope.... OOOH NOOO. My fiber was gone....so I go into the quiver and pull out some fiber and make a new one real quick. All was ok I thought....then I fire the first arrow from 80....good thing this target didn't count because it was at 3:00 about a 1/2" from being a 3....looks like my sight didn't come out ok in the tumble after all....by the time I fired my last shot at 50 I was back in the dot.  But my 2nd/3rd axis was off for sure....but I made do :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Rick loved this target....he thought he was back at home on the Hill


----------



## Brown Hornet

Yep that's MY 20 and 3 on the 80 

and a 20 and 4 from everyone but that Syrup Sucker who still got 3Xs :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

More round 4 pics


----------



## Brown Hornet

Here is the pic you wanted Matty...nice target :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

more from round 4

man I burnt that top left target up


----------



## Brown Hornet

Now I got bored with taking regular pics on this 50 so I decided to try something.....these pics were taken through my binos  I am going to have to work on this technique :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

the last target of the day was that foggy 80 we started on......My first arrow breaks and Rick yells Hooter.....we move up to 70....I shoot and yell....CRAP....but since I am a BOW FU Master :wink: all you here is the crack of the arrow hitting another shaft...Rick says well that one just hit your first one  

It kissed me out of the X though :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Post round pics....

RSW on the practice range.....Montiger.....Sticky and the baker :wink:

Bowgod dreaming about one day beating Hornet :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

We found someone smaller then Kstigall and Spec  This guy shot more arrows in a day then I did all week. I don't know how he drew his bow back that many times :noidea:

the Bulldog working out the kinks....

EPLC after all these years we finally got to meet face to face  Good shooting buddy 

Holy Crap....STICKY WITHOUT A HAT


----------



## Brown Hornet

While at Nationals we stumbled across a game that I had never seen before....some throw shoes....some play Corn Hole.

These people played Washers.....it's a combo of the two. After watching them play for 3 days....Hinky and I decided to challenge some folks....

Well we are 7-0


----------



## Brown Hornet

More pics from the H & H Washers Beat Down


----------



## Brown Hornet

We didn't get pics of the next match because BG was part of that beat down and he was taking pics for me.

On another note....Larry Wise said to Hinky and I that if you are good at that game you are a good aimer....that would explain why BG was flinging them all over the place. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinky and Jedi decided to go swimming in the kiddie pool our hotel had....I can't post the video I took of Hinky's cannonball because of the language :zip:

But this pic is great....if you look in the right hand corner you will see what looks like YoungJedi being blown out of the pool 

and yes I got SOAKED right after I snapped the pic....thanks Hinky. 

this is it for day 4....


----------



## USNarcher

Thanks for all the pics BH. If you make it to Darrington next year I will have the hizzy all set up right at the range several coolers full of ice cold barley pops of the NW flavor and elk burgers on the grill every evening. You just have to get there before Jamie, she kinda eats more than her fair share. :shade:


----------



## Shrek XT3000

:teeth:Thanks for sharing your photos. Now I'm looking forward to next year.

Jeff


----------



## Unclegus

You have done well, Mighty Hornet. Give yourself a pat on the back for a job well done....


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Holy Crap....STICKY WITHOUT A HAT


 

Great job Bro.. you get the A for reporting for sure.. :cheers: :yo: :thumb:


----------



## nanayak

Brown Hornet said:


> Post round pics....
> 
> RSW on the practice range.....Montiger.....Sticky and *the baker *:wink:


:faint:



Brown Hornet said:


> While at Nationals we stumbled across a game that I had never seen before....some throw shoes....some play Corn Hole.
> 
> These people played Washers.....it's a combo of the two. After watching them play for 3 days....Hinky and I decided to challenge some folks....
> 
> Well we are 7-0


Nice pict of my truck too... thanks guys.... for not letting one go wild! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> Post round pics....
> 
> RSW on the practice range.....Montiger.....Sticky and the baker :wink:
> 
> Bowgod dreaming about one day beating Hornet :chortle:





PHP:




a lot of deeeep thought going on here in these pics.... looks like y'all got whooped.. !!

:shade:


----------



## nanayak

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of deeeep thought going on here in these pics.... looks like y'all got whooped.. !!
> 
> :shade:


I don't know about deept thought, but did see some throws like a girl....


----------



## Moparmatty

You are "The Man" Hornet! :thumb:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*GREAT pics and commentary BUZZZBOYY......*

.


----------



## Rattleman

Brown Hornet said:


> While at Nationals we stumbled across a game that I had never seen before....some throw shoes....some play Corn Hole.
> 
> These people played Washers.....it's a combo of the two. After watching them play for 3 days....Hinky and I decided to challenge some folks....
> 
> Well we are 7-0


Looks like you are pitching pennies. :mg:


----------



## Kstigall

I KNEW I should have gone for no other reason than to do a little "pitching"...... and :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Shrek XT3000 said:


> :teeth:Thanks for sharing your photos. Now I'm looking forward to next year.
> 
> Jeff





Unclegus said:


> You have done well, Mighty Hornet. Give yourself a pat on the back for a job well done....





IGluIt4U said:


> Great job Bro.. you get the A for reporting for sure.. :cheers: :yo: :thumb:





Moparmatty said:


> You are "The Man" Hornet! :thumb:





GOT LUCKY said:


> *GREAT pics and commentary BUZZZBOYY......*.


Thanks guys....I do it all for you all. 

I need to get a job as a reporter....


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well I figure I might as well wrap this up 

Day 5 was a doozy....TheShooter and his better half, DY, Rainman, myself and a few others are sitting around bsing when the skies opened up  Everyone scrambles for the giant tent behind the practice range.....but Yankee and I set right where we were and pulled out the umbies.  It wasn't looking good at all....

Then I remembered....CRAP I have a clarifier in....those things don't play well with rain. So I hop up and run down to see my buddy Rob @ LAS....get a new peep aperture for my Super Peep. Thanks Rob your a life saver:wink: 

So after talking a few into maning up :wink: we head to the course....well the rain wouldn't stop and seemed to be getting harder so I stopped by the Hinky Mobile and dropped off my stool....BlackBerry, i-pod, and my camera....there was no way I was gonna try and take pics and give updates in that waterfall they called a rain. :nono: 

While walking to my target I realize that this range....the Yellow Course... was the perfect course layout for picture taking :doh: It was a walkback layout for the most part and was layed out pretty much like an ASA course. I could get pics of everyone shooting and talking and the course actually had some great looking down hill targets. Talk about a sad Hornet. 

Well we get going...shooting in the rain....here I am shooting with a different peep...there is a reason I shoot with a clarifier...and I remembered that on the 2nd target. I can't see like I used too :chortle: I also changed to a green fiber because I see that color better and it was rather dark.....but unfortunately my only green fiber that was setup correctly got lost when my bow feel over the day before. So I tried to make do....it wasn't working. After dropping a few points I knew I shouldn't have dropped (shot a 17 the 63 wu I knew shouldn't have happened) I decided it was time for a change...then the rains slowed and back to the yellow fiber I shot for everything but the animal round and half the hunter on Thurs. MUCH better. Then the rain STOPPED completely and the clarifier went back in as well :thumb:

The last 4 targets of the half the bugs made a comeback also....so back to the car I went....we parked about 50 yds from target #1  So I sprayed down and broke out the camera


----------



## Brown Hornet

Jarlicker shooing the bull with his group 

CherryJuice and Sean McKenty


----------



## Brown Hornet

More of CherryJuice....got lots of pics of him today as he was in the group in front of me 

There was a little bit of waiting on this course today even with everyone shooting 3 or 4 across....because you only had to walk about 2 ft to get to the next target.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Juice in the UGLIEST hat in the history of archery :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Juice and Sean shooting the bunny 

If you all haven't noticed or didn't notice while you were there.....there were Hoyt's EVERY WHERE. My groups for the 5 days were dominated by Hoyt shooters. 

Day 1 - 4 Hoyts
Day 2 - 3 Hoyts 1 PSE
Day 3 - 2 Hoyts 1 Mathews 1 Martin
Day 4 - 2 Hoyts 1 Mathews 1 Bowtech (the Mathews from Day 3 and 4 were the same shooter)
Day 5 - 3 Hoyts


----------



## Brown Hornet

The 70 wu....which I dropped another 20 on  Sticky I crushed those long ones this week :wink:

This target was a lot more down hill then these pics let on :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

We all know what they say about "ifs"......

But IF Justin had not of got beat by me on the animal round and shot like he is capable of shooting.....that Silver Bowl could have gone to Md instead of Va :wink: Good shooting little buddy 554 and a 557 on Sat and Sun is nothing to hang your head about :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I hate this target....actually I love it but I had a 3 X 18 on it because of a brain fart :doh:

Good ole' Jarlicker burning up the down hill 25


----------



## Brown Hornet

More down hill shots.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Now this is probably my favorite pic of the weekend.....

This is what CherryJuice looks like after bouncing an arrow off of a tree :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

You can see this target is a little below your feet :wink: But it was rather easy to shoot.....

Jarlicker how tough could they have made a few of these targets :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

as you can tell I liked a few of these targets


----------



## Brown Hornet

I tried a few more of the bino/camera shots 

and my last target at 09 Nationals....it was a 20 and 3...the one arrow sunk past the nock.


----------



## Brown Hornet

We all know that people damage arrows shooting field....but it's nothing like most think. I think I only had 5 busted nocks all week....and thanks to the new Bohning pin nock I didn't damage ONE pin  I know of 2 arrows in the Senior FS class that had bounce out robin hoods....and I "heard" of two other robin hoods.

All the people that CRY about destroying arrows and yell time to shoot a single spot....no it's time to learn to build arrows. 

There were 500+ shooters shooting 4 arrows per target....other then on the animal round....and this is the ONLY robin hood I saw. 

and it was on the LAST arrow MoparMatty shot for the week


----------



## Brown Hornet

Now I just want all you to know that keep calling Hornet out that you need to stop....you can't see me on a field course 

Ya may get me indoors....but on a field course it ain't gonna happen....even more so if you have to shoot in my group. Just ask my "hooker" :wink: and even though you may not agree....BG you still owe me a crispie. You got SMOKED in our Head to Head round on Wed.

Sticky even with 20 points I took you down. 

DY....yep....you wanted some and you Got Some...Hornet wins the DY Challenge :wink:

Hinky....well this one is a push....I have a prized Hinky crispy  but he got one from me on Sat...thanks Minx :zip: But I don't mind loosing one to a PRO :wink:

MoparMatty....I still have syrup all over my Adidas...anyone know how to get Maple Syrup out of leather? :noidea: and let me know if you need my addy....since I didn't get to collect before we left.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> There were 500+ shooters shooting 4 arrows per target....


Shouldn't that read "4 or more arrows" 


If I didn't know better, I'd say Jarlicker was about to "gravel tune" his bow in the general direction of the target in this pix. :shade:











GREAT pix - wish I could have been there.


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Shouldn't that read "4 or more arrows"
> 
> GREAT pix - wish I could have been there.


No it shouldn't.....99.9% of the archers follow the rules :wink: and those that shot extra usually didn't have to worry about shooting the arrow that caused them to shoot an extra :zip:


----------



## pahuntr

Brown Hornet said:


> Well I figure I might as well wrap this up
> 
> Day 5 was a doozy....
> While walking to my target I realize that this range....the Yellow Course... was the perfect course layout for picture taking :doh: It was a walkback layout for the most part and was layed out pretty much like an ASA course. I could get pics of everyone shooting and talking and the course actually had some great looking down hill targets. Talk about a sad Hornet.


Correction BH :no: - weren't you paying attention every morning when they told you that the courses were color coded? :mg: The pics show you shooting the BLACK course - not yellow  Were you spossed to shoot yellow? :confused3:

It was a pleasure meeting you and chatting on Friday after you finished your round. Wish I could have shot, but someone had to guide your butt around and make sure you didn't get lost! And keep all 4 of you on the line :deadhorse: 

If you ever get back in the area and want to try that downhill bunny again, give me a shout and we can get together and fling some.


----------



## jarlicker

That little stretch of down hill targets on the black course was fun. I shot clean through those seven targets. The flat targets were the ones I got sloppy on. Go figure. I always liked shooting the hills.


----------



## Brown Hornet

pahuntr said:


> Correction BH :no: - weren't you paying attention every morning when they told you that the courses were color coded? :mg: The pics show you shooting the BLACK course - not yellow  Were you spossed to shoot yellow? :confused3:
> 
> It was a pleasure meeting you and chatting on Friday after you finished your round. Wish I could have shot, but someone had to guide your butt around and make sure you didn't get lost! And keep all 4 of you on the line :deadhorse:
> 
> If you ever get back in the area and want to try that downhill bunny again, give me a shout and we can get together and fling some.


OK....OK.....so I forgot ONE thing from the weekend :wink: We shot the Black on Sun and the Yellow on Sat... :wink:


I would love to shoot that range again  As for the bunnies....we are friends....I think I only dropped 2 Xs on them all week :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> That little stretch of down hill targets on the black course was fun. I shot clean through those seven targets. The flat targets were the ones I got sloppy on. Go figure. I always liked shooting the hills.


I hear ya Joe....the only one I dropped on that stretch was a brain fart :doh:


----------



## nanayak

Brown Hornet said:


> OK....OK.....so I forgot ONE thing from the weekend :wink: We shot the Black on Sun and the Yellow on Sat... :wink:
> 
> 
> I would love to shoot that range again  As for the bunnies....we are friends....I think I only dropped 2 Xs on them all week :wink:


Just one thing??? :wink: But the black is a great course... just a bit interesting to get your arrows on a few targets... :zip:

Regardless, the picts are wonderful! Thanks Hornet.... :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Thanks everyone. 

Here's a bump for those that don't get on 100 times a day :wink:


----------



## Jbird

*Bat Man?*



Brown Hornet said:


> We found someone smaller then Kstigall and Spec  This guy shot more arrows in a day then I did all week. I don't know how he drew his bow back that many times :noidea:
> 
> the Bulldog working out the kinks....
> 
> EPLC after all these years we finally got to meet face to face  Good shooting buddy
> 
> Holy Crap....STICKY WITHOUT A HAT




Who is that little dude in the top picture? Everytime I walked by the practice bales he was shooting. Where is he from and what kind of Hoyt is that he is
shooting?

Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet

Jbird said:


> Who is that little dude in the top picture? Everytime I walked by the practice bales he was shooting. Where is he from and what kind of Hoyt is that he is
> shooting?
> 
> Jbird


That's Leslie Tomokiyo from Hawaii  He is shooting an older Ultra Elite...with a shoot thru


----------



## Jbird

*Well Alright*

That little feller can shoot. Posted 535/542/573. Kicked our butt. 
Looked like he was having fun the whole time. I guess he flew under the 
radar and no one hurried him along. :wink: Just kidding.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet

Jbird said:


> That little feller can shoot. Posted 535/542/573. Kicked our butt.
> Looked like he was having fun the whole time. I guess he flew under the
> radar and no one hurried him along. :wink: Just kidding.
> Jbird


:chortle:

He shot in the group in front of me on Sun....he had a good round


----------



## Kstigall

Hornet took his trainer, mentor and life coach with him!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Kstigall said:


> Hornet took his trainer, mentor and life coach with him!


Your uncle was looking for you


----------



## Hoythunter01

Kstigall said:


> Hornet took his trainer, mentor and life coach with him!


What's the story wth this guy ???


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hoythunter01 said:


> What's the story wth this guy ???


:chortle: That's too long of a story.....


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

Hoythunter01 said:


> What's the story wth this guy ???


He's a International Field Archery Champion!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

60Xbulldog60X said:


> He's a International Field Archery Champion!!!


:chortle:

He told Braden G after he rolled off 45-50 10s in a row at NAA States that he hadn't seen shooting like that since he had shot like that :chortle:


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle:
> 
> He told Braden G after he rolled off 45-50 10s in a row at NAA States that he hadn't seen shooting like that since he had shot like that :chortle:


That is no suprise to me at all!!!:mg:


----------



## Ron Meadows

OK.....share with the group.....just who is that guy???


----------



## Rattleman

60Xbulldog60X said:


> He's a International Field Archery Champion!!!


 I believe the jacket says WORLD CHAMPION:shade:


----------



## nanayak

Ron Meadows said:


> OK.....share with the group.....just who is that guy???


:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Rattleman said:


> I believe the jacket says WORLD CHAMPION:shade:


At least he left the gold medal at home :chortle:


----------



## montigre

Rattleman said:


> I believe the jacket says WORLD CHAMPION:shade:


For the life of me I couldn't keep him out of my frame when trying to take a few pics on Sunday...He surely can sniff out a photo op when one's around....:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## nanayak

montigre said:


> For the life of me I couldn't keep him out of my frame when trying to take a few pics on Sunday...He surely can sniff out a photo op when one's around....:zip::zip::zip:


I don't even think he realizes it half the time....gotta be blunt... :doh:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

I didn't know Kenny Rogers was your Uncle:mg::smile:



Brown Hornet said:


> Your uncle was looking for you


----------



## nub.

*Some say*



Ron Meadows said:


> OK.....share with the group.....just who is that guy???


He is the "Most intresting man in the world"

Stay thirsty my friends :darkbeer:

Dos Equis


----------



## montigre

nub. said:


> He is the "Most intresting man in the world"
> 
> Stay thirsty my friends :darkbeer:
> 
> Dos Equis


Hahahaha...took the words right out of my mouth!!!


----------



## b.mcnice

*koodos to the NFAA*

After each day at the outdoor nationals within 2 hours the scores and next day field course were posted by the NFAA. I've never been to the outdoor nationals so I thought this we normal.

I just read on the FITA forum that their outdoor nationals results aren't posted until week after the event and in one case it's been nearly a year (Gold Cup)!

It sure is nice that our organization (NFAA) is so very organized and computer savy. Thanks NFAA


----------



## Kstigall

b.mcnice said:


> After each day at the outdoor nationals within 2 hours the scores and next day field course were posted by the NFAA. I've never been to the outdoor nationals so I thought this we normal.
> 
> I just read on the FITA forum that their outdoor nationals results aren't posted until week after the event and in one case it's been nearly a year (Gold Cup)!
> 
> It sure is nice that our organization (NFAA) is so very organized and computer savy. Thanks NFAA


 It took a lot of poking, kicking, and screaming from AT members to get the NFAA to realize posting scores in a reasonable time frame was advantageous to them.......... BUT they've done it and they should know that we appreciate it!! Thanks NFAA! I'm thinking that by the time Indoor Nationals get here we''ll have folks posting real time pics of targets!


----------



## DarrinM

Kstigall said:


> Hornet took his trainer, mentor and life coach with him!





Brown Hornet said:


> Your uncle was looking for you





Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: That's too long of a story.....





60Xbulldog60X said:


> He's a International Field Archery Champion!!!





Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle:
> 
> He told Braden G after he rolled off 45-50 10s in a row at NAA States that he hadn't seen shooting like that since he had shot like that :chortle:





Rattleman said:


> I believe the jacket says WORLD CHAMPION:shade:





Brown Hornet said:


> At least he left the gold medal at home :chortle:





montigre said:


> For the life of me I couldn't keep him out of my frame when trying to take a few pics on Sunday...He surely can sniff out a photo op when one's around....:zip::zip::zip:





NEVADAPRO said:


> I didn't know Kenny Rogers was your Uncle:mg::smile:





nub. said:


> He is the "Most intresting man in the world"
> 
> Stay thirsty my friends :darkbeer:
> 
> Dos Equis



Mean I tell ya..... Just plain mean.....

Respect your elders. That may be me one day. :mg:

I do have to say he told me Saturday at TA I had not lost a thing as I slammed the X at 20 yards  It is all good! Still!:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

DarrinM said:


> Mean I tell ya..... Just plain mean.....
> 
> Respect your elders. That may be me one day. :mg:
> 
> I do have to say he told me Saturday at TA I had not lost a thing as I slammed the X at 20 yards  It is all good! Still!:darkbeer:


I will be sure to pass your # to your old friend the next time I see him  

Nino and I shot on Tues......I just missed him they said when I came off the course.

But it will never be you because you can still and COULD shoot in the past.....:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

DarrinM said:


> Mean I tell ya..... Just plain mean.....
> 
> Respect your elders. That may be me one day. :mg:
> 
> I do have to say he told me Saturday at TA I had not lost a thing as I slammed the X at 20 yards  It is all good! Still!:darkbeer:


Hornet told me at Nationals Darrin that he was your real Dad. :mg:


----------



## frank_jones

*world champ!*

don't get me started on this guy!


----------



## Brown Hornet

frank_jones said:


> don't get me started on this guy!


I thought you two were BEST FRIENDS....what happened? :wink:


----------



## brtesite

DarrinM said:


> Mean I tell ya..... Just plain mean.....
> 
> Respect your elders. That may be me one day. :mg:
> 
> I do have to say he told me Saturday at TA I had not lost a thing as I slammed the X at 20 yards  It is all good! Still!:darkbeer:



darrin you promised you would come by for at least 1 day. wa hoppen


----------



## DarrinM

brtesite said:


> darrin you promised you would come by for at least 1 day. wa hoppen


PGA McGladrey Team Championship happened......

We won the event at Fourstreams after a 18 hole playoff. Sorry.


----------



## Brown Hornet

here is a bump for the greatness that was Nationals  Spring isn't that far away......


----------



## BOWGOD

OOOOOOOO 
Outdoors, yeah let's talk about that:rock:


----------



## VA Vince

Good gracious, havent even tore up some vegas faces and talkin about outdoors :mg:. Ok in 2010 I will shoot or break a 550 What say you?


----------



## BOWGOD

VA Vince said:


> Good gracious, havent even tore up some vegas faces and talkin about outdoors :mg:. Ok in 2010 I will shoot or break a 550 What say you?


I don't even dream of 550's yet, my PB is a 533, and I average in the low to mid 520's. But I do plan on getting my average up into the 30's in 2010.

And who cares about vegas face's this is a "field" forum not a vegas face forum. We just shoot indoors because it's too damn cold to play outside:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> I don't even dream of 550's yet, my PB is a 533, and I average in the low to mid 520's. But I do plan on getting my average up into the 30's in 2010.
> 
> And who cares about vegas face's this is a "field" forum not a vegas face forum. We just shoot indoors because it's too damn cold to play outside:wink:


You do what......I think someone needs to send you a new calculator for X Mas :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet

VA Vince said:


> Good gracious, havent even tore up some vegas faces and talkin about outdoors :mg:. Ok in 2010 I will shoot or break a 550 What say you?


You know I hate indoors in comparison to outdoors.....

I say avg in the 540s by the end of the year and I will be happy


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> You do what......I think someone needs to send you a new calculator for X Mas :zip:


With the exception of a few bad days last year my scores stayed between 519-526. I had that one day where everything went right, and I broke 530.


----------



## archerpap

Well, after I get this PE built, tuned up, and pro tours flyin, I'm hoping to stay in the 550's, with maybe even a 560 in a league shoot if possible. Think spring!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> With the exception of a few bad days last year my scores stayed between 519-526. I had that one day where everything went right, and I broke 530.


If you say so.....I know you didn't do it on the road trip with Hinky and Jedi.....didn't do it on the Hill....didn't do it 3 of the 4 days at Nat's.....didn't do it the day Sticky beat you in Md.....and a couple other times you didn't do it.

I remember the day things clicked.......but I only remember hearing of scores over a 520 twice....maybe 3 times.

that's at least 8 out of 12 or 13 rounds....and some of them were under a most of those were under a 513.....you would have had to of had scores in the 540+ range to raise that avg to a 520 something :embara:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> If you say so.....I know you didn't do it on the road trip with Hinky and Jedi.....didn't do it on the Hill....didn't do it 3 of the 4 days at Nat's.....didn't do it the day Sticky beat you in Md.....and a couple other times you didn't do it.
> 
> I remember the day things clicked.......but I only remember hearing of scores over a 520 twice....maybe 3 times.
> 
> that's at least 8 out of 12 or 13 rounds....and some of them were under a most of those were under a 513.....you would have had to of had scores in the 540+ range to raise that avg to a 520 something :embara:




HMMM let's see the road trip with Hinky I ran the whole week end on less than 2 hours sleep, and I had an infected tooth that was killing me. Hinky, and Roger can both vouch for that.

The day sticky beat me I came from the hospital doped up on pain meds, with the IV still hanging in my arm.

The Hill even you said you can't compare scores shot on the Hill to you normal scores.

I shot 522 on 2 out of the 4 days at Nat's so you got that one screwed up somehow.

There were 2 other times I shot last summer that I didn't hit at least 519 or better. I shot terrible down at jarlickers, and the corn shoot (but I still beat sticky in the last minute shoot off)

So yeah if you added every score shot over the summer then yeah I'd average somewhere in the teens. But If you add just the ones where I was actually shooting like I normally shoot, and was in good health then I'd be somewhere in the low 20's.
You have to take into account that I was shooting 3 sometimes 4 days a week all summer. So naturally there is going to be bad days, and ugly scores. We all do it:wink:


----------



## south-paaw

*Hey Sticky*



Brown Hornet said:


> If you say so.....I know you didn't do it on the road trip with Hinky and Jedi.....didn't do it on the Hill....didn't do it 3 of the 4 days at Nat's.....didn't do it the day Sticky beat you in Md.....and a couple other times you didn't do it.
> 
> I remember the day things clicked.......but I only remember hearing of scores over a 520 twice....maybe 3 times.
> 
> that's at least 8 out of 12 or 13 rounds....and some of them were under a most of those were under a 513.....you would have had to of had scores in the 540+ range to raise that avg to a 520 something :embara:





BOWGOD said:


> HMMM let's see the road trip with Hinky I ran the whole week end on less than 2 hours sleep, and I had an infected tooth that was killing me. Hinky, and Roger can both vouch for that.
> 
> The day sticky beat me I came from the hospital doped up on pain meds, with the IV still hanging in my arm.
> 
> The Hill even you said you can't compare scores shot on the Hill to you normal scores.
> 
> I shot 522 on 2 out of the 4 days at Nat's so you got that one screwed up somehow.
> 
> There were 2 other times I shot last summer that I didn't hit at least 519 or better. I shot terrible down at jarlickers, and the corn shoot (but I still beat sticky in the last minute shoot off)
> 
> So yeah if you added every score shot over the summer then yeah I'd average somewhere in the teens. But If you add just the ones where I was actually shooting like I normally shoot, and was in good health then I'd be somewhere in the low 20's.
> You have to take into account that I was shooting 3 sometimes 4 days a week all summer. So naturally there is going to be bad days, and ugly scores. We all do it:wink:





PHP:




Glue Man.... let's see if we can get these two their own forum.. !!

Knuckleheads......... :wink:


----------



## Unclegus

"The older I get, the better I was."


----------



## BOWGOD

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue Man.... let's see if we can get these two their own forum.. !!
> 
> Knuckleheads......... :wink:



AHHH 
I see you got laughs oh great bootless one.


----------



## Kstigall

Indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....
Indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....
Indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....


----------



## TCR1

I am just hoping to shoot a few rounds this year...and relax while I am shooting. That would be huge.


----------



## BOWGOD

Kstigall said:


> Indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....
> Indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....
> Indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....indoors.....


SHUT UP 

Or I'm gonna steal your pot of gold


----------



## Brown Hornet

Good lord BubbleGuts....you have more excuses then LAS has field points.....

Who cares how much sleep you had....waaaaa someone get him a pacifier.... Hinky and Jedi had the same and were hammered....they didn't shoot 20 down.... 

I was up until 5:00 in the morning on the Hill...and lord knows I finished off the coolers....if it wasn't for that oooppsss on of not moving my sight....I still would have been in the 30s....

Didn't go to bed before 2 most nights at Nats....was up by 6....and Matty will verify that Bobby P and I were nocking them back. 530s everyday....

Can't tell you how many times I was out the night before and got 3-4 hours sleep and got up and shot good the next day.....and I drink you don't. 
and practice rounds by yourself or a buddy don't count toward your avg....neither does shooting a good half in practice and doubling it. :doh: 

I know Hinky has shot plenty of clean or one down practice halfs....he will be the first to tell you he isn't a 557/8 shooter. 

But all that practice and you still choke when you gotta go toe to toe :zip:

If I practiced that much and shot that up and down I would quit....I think you shot more arrows this year then I have in the past 4 years combined....I didn't even start shooting until the weekend before the Hill this year..and all my rounds were my only practice 

Time to sell that Pro Tec....you know your Hornet Killer... Green Hornet or whatever gay name you came up with.....and start over. Cuz obviously it aint helping you Get Some :chortle:

Don't think the B-Stinger's are gonna gain you ground....the gap is about 15+ now...even using your math....and spirals and my comfy limbs are on the way....the gap is gonna grow....


----------



## Brown Hornet

I would leave that pot of gold alone....your not big enough to tangle with the owner. 

It would be the last anyone would ever see of you


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Good lord BubbleGuts....you have more excuses then LAS has field points.....
> 
> Who cares how much sleep you had....waaaaa someone get him a pacifier.... Hinky and Jedi had the same and were hammered....they didn't shoot 20 down....
> 
> I was up until 5:00 in the morning on the Hill...and lord knows I finished off the coolers....if it wasn't for that oooppsss on of not moving my sight....I still would have been in the 30s....
> 
> Didn't go to bed before 2 most nights at Nats....was up by 6....and Matty will verify that Bobby P and I were nocking them back. 530s everyday....
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I was out the night before and got 3-4 hours sleep and got up and shot good the next day.....and I drink you don't.
> and practice rounds by yourself or a buddy don't count toward your avg....neither does shooting a good half in practice and doubling it. :doh:
> 
> I know Hinky has shot plenty of clean or one down practice halfs....he will be the first to tell you he isn't a 557/8 shooter.
> 
> But all that practice and you still choke when you gotta go toe to toe :zip:
> 
> If I practiced that much and shot that up and down I would quit....I think you shot more arrows this year then I have in the past 4 years combined....I didn't even start shooting until the weekend before the Hill this year..and all my rounds were my only practice
> 
> Time to sell that Pro Tec....you know your Hornet Killer... Green Hornet or whatever gay name you came up with.....and start over. Cuz obviously it aint helping you Get Some :chortle:
> 
> Don't think the B-Stinger's are gonna gain you ground....the gap is about 15+ now...even using your math....and spirals and my comfy limbs are on the way....the gap is gonna grow....




Dude I quit trying to beat you at the Hill. I'm just shooting to have fun now. I learned my lesson, and got over it. I think you should too.

BTW I only went and shot 2-3 "practice rounds" all summer. We shot in a couple of leagues last year that's why I was shooting 3 days a week.:wink:


----------



## Kstigall

Banana Hornets love Indoor archery!!

:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors.... :banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors....:banana: Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors....:banana: Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors....:banana: Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors....:banana: Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors....:banana: Indoors.... Indoors.... Indoors.... :banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....:banana: Indoors....


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> I would leave that pot of gold alone....your not big enough to tangle with the owner.
> 
> It would be the last anyone would ever see of you


Well your probably right, but he can't get me through my monitor so I am safe for now. I'll take my whoopin from him in Jan.


----------



## keb73

Wow,I take it you two are not really friends huh??..Comes across a little more than smack,especially on BH's part,calling a man out on his average and all..Then again,he does have a way with words..Must be that OBT school of forum writing..

BTW..Since I'm semi-clueless on field what is considered a decent score?..


----------



## 3rdplace

keb73 said:


> Wow,I take it you two are not really friends huh??..Comes across a little more than smack,especially on BH's part,calling a man out on his average and all..Then again,he does have a way with words..Must be that OBT school of forum writing..
> 
> *BTW..Since I'm semi-clueless on field what is considered a decent score?..*


540's+


----------



## Kstigall

keb73 said:


> Wow,I take it you two are not really friends huh??..Comes across a little more than smack,especially on BH's part,calling a man out on his average and all..Then again,he does have a way with words..Must be that OBT school of forum writing..
> 
> BTW..Since I'm semi-clueless on field what is considered a decent score?..


This formula seems to work for any archery game: ((A - B) / 2) + B, where A = perfect score, B = B' Ho's score
.
.
.
.
.
.
:embara: Sorry, B' Ho, the first one at the Classic is on me.


----------



## keb73

Kstigall said:


> This formula seems to work for any archery game: ((A - B) / 2) + B, where A = perfect score, B = B' Ho's score
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :embara: Sorry, B' Ho, the first one at the Classic is on me.


Although algebra is not a strong point,even _I_ can understand that..


----------



## 3rdplace

(560-533)/2+533=546


----------



## Jbird

*"Good Score"*

If you shoot an average of 19 on each target you wind up with a 532. Most would acknowlege that as a "good score". Anyone who thinks it takes 546+ to have a "good score" is either a AA shooter used to shooting with other AA shooters or is delusional. Go to the results page of the last 3 Nationals and count the scores of 546 or better on Field or Hunter rounds and figure the percentage of the total entrants that shot that high or better. I think it is a dis-service to Field Archery to
set the bar so high that 90% are doomed to failure by inference. Just my .02
Jbird


----------



## south-paaw

*i agree, but for me....*

i would be most delighted with 19's across the board!!! .. 

but then i rationalize(* for myself only)* that is missing one spot 28 times. .. and for me, that leaves a lot of shots to tightenup on from the bunny to 40 yrds... once i " can"...... clean those, then i'd work on the longer shots...a lot of my points are just thrown-shot away needlessly... hence... i need a pair of new boots !!... heheheeeeeee...


and Kstig... that banannnannna line dance of yours is disturbing...:icon_1_lol:


----------



## archerpap

The only difference in shooting the bunnies and 80YDs is the distance. You make the same shot on all targets. Most just put to much pressure on themselves to make a good shot, rather than just shoot it. It's no different than the first shot indoors or the last shot. Just shoot it. Just focus on all the shots you make, and you'll be shooting 540's by the end of the year. Remember though, if you only shoot on Sundays, it's gonna be tough to reach that goal. I know most guys on here shoot more than that, you just have to have a quality practice everytime, but still have some fun!! I started field shooting a little over 2 years ago, granted I did it when I was a kid, and stopped when I was about 16, so after about 25 years off, I didn't just become a 550 shooter overnight. I practiced alot, and took my practice serious. This year I didn't practice like last year, and some of my scores showed, but the time I did practice or shot local events I made sure I had a quality or serious practice. My first two days at Nat's were not my best, and I got a little disturbed by myself by trying to shoot good, but I settled down and just shot Sat/Sun and managed to pull off a 553/556. So just remember, the only difference from 10YDS to 80YDS is the distance!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

keb73 said:


> Wow,I take it you two are not really friends huh??..Comes across a little more than smack,especially on BH's part,calling a man out on his average and all..Then again,he does have a way with words..Must be that OBT school of forum writing..
> 
> BTW..Since I'm semi-clueless on field what is considered a decent score?..


Actually we are friends.... The only people that take our spats serious are the people looking in :wink:

As for the OBT comment....a long extensive search will show you that I got nothing I do from OBT....maybe a little PROmoting....but there used to be 2 "gangs" on here years ago.... OBTs and the ECP which I am a founding father of. My Smack goes way back :wink:

I just call it like it is....I don't speak in tongues....

As for scores....a decent score depends on you....anything over a 520 is descent...for some if they are under a 530 it sucks...for some breaking 500 is great 


As for the Lep....I will take care of you next month.


----------



## BOWGOD

keb73 said:


> Wow,I take it you two are not really friends huh??..Comes across a little more than smack,especially on BH's part,calling a man out on his average and all..Then again,he does have a way with words..Must be that OBT school of forum writing..
> 
> BTW..Since I'm semi-clueless on field what is considered a decent score?..




Na Hornet's my boy, But I made the mistake of calling him out one time, and it will probably take me years to live that one down. But lesson learned if you poke a hornet's nest once you'll likely get stung alot more than 1 time:wink:

We just bicker back and forth when we're bored it kills the time. Our PM's, and talks in person are usually sung to a different tune.


----------



## jrmysell

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually we are friends.... The only people that take our spats serious are the people looking in :wink:
> 
> As for the OBT comment....a long extensive search will show you that I got nothing I do from OBT....maybe a little PROmoting....but there used to be 2 "gangs" on here years ago.... OBTs and the ECP which I am a founding father of. My Smack goes way back :wink:
> 
> I just call it like it is....I don't speak in tongues....
> 
> As for scores....a decent score depends on you....anything over a 520 is descent...for some if they are under a 530 it sucks...for some breaking 500 is great
> 
> 
> As for the Lep....I will take care of you next month.


What does ECP stand for?


----------



## south-paaw

jrmysell said:


> What does ECP stand for?





PHP:




"Everbody Can Polka" .....


----------



## Moparmatty

BowGod. Don't forget get you went poking at my pancake stack and reaching for my bottle of syrup and got you fingers slapped. 

:chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> BowGod. Don't forget get you went poking at my pancake stack and reaching for my bottle of syrup and got you fingers slapped.
> 
> :chortle:


Yeah, but you were a misconception. I actually thought I could take hornet.
I thought I could take you based on your score on the Hill. I forgot to take into account that the Hill is a completely different monster:wink:.

Either way I learn from my mistakes, and when the lesson was learned (in both cases) I lowered my head, tucked my tail, and signed over the crispie like a man. I didn't try to make excuses, or get out of paying.

I'm still new to the game, and like everything else in life I learn alot more from personal mistakes than anything else. Sometimes you just have to put your hand in the fire to see if it is really hot or not.


----------



## Kstigall

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually we are friends.... The only people that take our spats serious are the people looking in :wink:
> 
> As for the OBT comment....a long extensive search will show you that I got nothing I do from OBT....maybe a little PROmoting....but there used to be 2 "gangs" on here years ago.... OBTs and the ECP which I am a founding father of. My Smack goes way back :wink:
> 
> I just call it like it is....I don't speak in tongues....
> 
> As for scores....a decent score depends on you....anything over a 520 is descent...for some if they are under a 530 it sucks...for some breaking 500 is great
> 
> 
> *As for the MR. Lep....I will take care of you next month.*


Just be nice about it...... Hornets don't do so well in Pa. left on the side of the highway in January............


----------



## Moparmatty

Kstigall said:


> Just be nice about it...... Hornets don't do so well in Pa. left on the side of the highway in January............


:chortle:


----------



## Scott.Barrett

Kstigall said:


> This formula seems to work for any archery game: ((A - B) / 2) + B, where A = perfect score, B = B' Ho's score
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :embara: Sorry, B' Ho, the first one at the Classic is on me.





keb73 said:


> Although algebra is not a strong point,even _I_ can understand that..


He went ALGEBRA on him!!!! Oh no he dit' int! Oh YES HE DID!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Kstigall said:


> Just be nice about it...... Hornets don't do so well in Pa. left on the side of the highway in January............


You know I will be nice about it.....at least until we get in the car after a night of Jack and Taco Bell


----------



## nanayak

anyone need a cork???ukey:ukey:


----------



## montigre

A cork would just delay the inevitable.....ukey:


----------



## Kstigall

Brown Hornet said:


> You know I will be nice about it.....at least until we get in the car after a night of Jack and Taco Bell


No Jack and Taco for me this year....................... I plan on shooting on Sunday again.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Kstigall said:


> No Jack and Taco for me this year....................... I plan on shooting on Sunday again.


Is that like when you planned to go to Nationals? :zip:

I was talking about me and Jack and the Border run....


As for the cork.....you better get someone like Hopkins to hold me down if you think that a cork is going in there.....


----------



## Kstigall

Brown Hornet said:


> Is that like when you planned to go to Nationals? :zip:
> 
> I was talking about me and Jack and the Border run....
> 
> 
> As for the cork.....*you better get someone like Hopkins to hold me down if you think that a cork is going in there.....*


 Soooo, you like the big, strong, white boy type............ I guess I'm safe. But just so ya know I'll be carrying........ I was going to say packing heat but I thought that might sound a bit weird!


----------



## Moparmatty

Kstigall said:


> Soooo, you like the big, strong, white boy type............ I guess I'm safe. But just so ya know I'll be carrying........ I was going to say packing heat but I thought that might sound a bit weird!


:chortle: :chortle; :chortle:

That could be the funniest post I've ever read on AT. 

:chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## nanayak

Kstigall said:


> Soooo, you like the big, strong, white boy type............ I guess I'm safe. But just so ya know I'll be carrying........ I was going to say packing heat but I thought that might sound a bit weird!


:chortle:


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> :chortle: :chortle; :chortle:
> 
> That could be the funniest post I've ever read on AT.
> 
> :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


HMMMM didn't you share a room with hornet at Nat's? Aren't you the "big, strong, white boy type" HMMMMM

And all we have heard about you since was how fast you can down a 15 incher


----------



## nanayak

BOWGOD said:


> HMMMM didn't you share a room with hornet at Nat's? Aren't you the "big, strong, white boy type" HMMMMM
> 
> And all we have heard about you since was how fast you can down a 15 incher




:faint:




:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Moparmatty said:


> :chortle: :chortle; :chortle:
> 
> That could be the funniest post I've ever read on AT.
> 
> :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


You must not be reading all the post you respond to then :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> HMMMM didn't you share a room with hornet at Nat's? Aren't you the "big, strong, white boy type" HMMMMM
> 
> And all we have heard about you since was how fast you can down a 15 incher


It was bigger then 15" :zip:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> It was bigger then 15" :zip:


:hail:


----------



## Kstigall

Brown Hornet said:


> It was bigger then 15" :zip:


:bs:


----------



## nanayak

Kstigall said:


> :bs:


Jealous??? :chortle:

But then again.... :zip:


----------



## Moparmatty

BOWGOD said:


> HMMMM didn't you share a room with hornet at Nat's? Aren't you the "big, strong, white boy type" HMMMMM
> 
> And all we have heard about you since was how fast you can down a 15 incher


I wasn't the only strong white boy in the room. 

It wasn't 15" it was 24" and weighed more than you. :zip:

I also think it shot better than you all week before I ate it and after.


----------



## Bruce Johnson

Excellent thread Hornet.. 

It was like being there...and great to put faces to the AT usernames .. 

Hope you do the same for Darrington if you attend.. I shot Darrington back in 1988 and stayed with Mike and Marcia Cabe.. I'd love to see those courses again.. especially bobcat and coyote.

Thanks Bruce


----------



## Brown Hornet

Thanks Bruce ....and it's my pleasure. I take the pics and post them with my rundown for all you guys  I try to take pics and give a bit of a rundown for all the shoots I hit...even the local ones. 

I don't think I am going to make Darrington this year....I really want to but with work and what not I doubt it...there were a lot of cuts at work this year....my dept lost 7 positions and mine was one of them  so I didn't plan on going once we all got the news.


----------

